# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  تعداد واحد ها زیر 12 باشد

## After4Ever

با سلام 
اگه به دلیل حذف پزشکی تعداد واحدام زیر 12 (سقف مجاز ترم) بشه چی میشه؟
یک 4 واحدی رو می خوام حذف کنم تکلیفم چی میشه :Yahoo (2):  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## After4Ever

ااااااااااااپ

----------


## Maximus

حذف ترم

----------


## Maximus

حالا دلیلت برا حذف چهارواحدی چیه ؟؟

----------


## After4Ever

> حالا دلیلت برا حذف چهارواحدی چیه ؟؟




حذف ترم یعنی چی؟؟؟
چی میشه؟؟؟
این ترم فارماکولوژی دارم یقین دارم می افتم :Yahoo (76):  5 واحده

----------


## Maximus

قانون میگه زیر دوازده واحد حذف ترم میشی یعنی اون ترم هیچ درسی برنداشتی 
اما رو قضیه حذف تو یه مقدار شک دارم فک میکنم حذف ترم نمیشی

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> با سلام 
> اگه به دلیل حذف پزشکی تعداد واحدام زیر 12 (سقف مجاز ترم) بشه چی میشه؟
> یک 4 واحدی رو می خوام حذف کنم تکلیفم چی میشه


هیچ نمیشه همون درسهای که پاس شدی براساسش معدلت حساب میشه البته در ازاد و پیام نور اینجوریه

----------


## After4Ever

> هیچ نمیشه همون درسهای که پاس شدی براساسش معدلت حساب میشه البته در ازاد و پیام نور اینجوریه



دولتی چی؟؟؟

----------


## pouyasadeghi

> دولتی چی؟؟؟


احتمالا با بقیه یکی باشه

----------


## Parniya

> با سلام 
> اگه به دلیل حذف پزشکی تعداد واحدام زیر 12 (سقف مجاز ترم) بشه چی میشه؟
> یک 4 واحدی رو می خوام حذف کنم تکلیفم چی میشه


سلام
چون حذف پزشکی هسش عب نداره
ولی حذف عادی! نمیتونسی بکنی
تازه ب نفع ت هم میشه  :Yahoo (94): 
اگه مشروط شی
میشه مشروط بی اثر
بعد این مشروطی ب شرطی ثبت نمیشه که ترم بعد معدلت بالای ۱۲ باشه

----------


## FarhadMechanic

:Yahoo (35):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## FarhadMechanic

:Yahoo (23):

----------

